# Best Golf Shoes -discussion



## NoLayingUp (Jun 16, 2021)

With the Golf market absolutely flooded with a whole host of great golf specific footwear. I'm curious as to what people wear out there on the course. It would be good to try to build a picture of whether there is a stand out performer in the golf shoe category.

I'll kick us off with what I wear:

Skechers  Go Golf Elite v4 - straight out of the box comfort, beautifully soft leather and durable with a good style. Perfect all rounder in my opinion.

What are you guys wearing? and, in your opinion what's the good (and the bad) out there?


----------



## nickjdavis (Jun 17, 2021)

I've just bought a pair of Footjoy Hyperflex Wrapids to replace an aging pair of Footjoy ProSL's as a summer shoe...if I thought the Pro SL's were comfortable then I have to say the Wrapids take things to a whole new level.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 17, 2021)

For me, the best golf shoes are the ones that suit you.  I've tried numerous different brands but at the moment I am using Skechers GoGolf.  Waterproof and comfortable.  Good shoes.  They're never going to win any style awards, but the functionality is great. 
Comfort wise, I found the Adidas Powerband Boa to be extremely comfortable but the fabric inner wears at the heel after a while.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 17, 2021)

Impossible to define.

I like my Nike 270s because 
They are comfortable, provide good support, they are spikless and don't look like old fashioned golf shoes.


----------



## Roctar (Jun 17, 2021)

I got 2 pair of druids £50 each, just as comfy as my Skechers, very good grip, but makes a squeaky noise walking over grass but not on concrete. 🤔
But for the money ideal to wear if you don’t want to hammer your prized shoes.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2021)

Footjoy all the way..............


----------



## Crow (Jun 18, 2021)

I only seem to be able to find trainers these days, unless I'm prepared to spend around £200.


----------



## orangepip (Jun 18, 2021)

Adidas Tour 360 XT - very comfy under foot and feet don't feel too bad even after a hilly 36 holes. Excellent waterproofing as well. Would recommend.


----------



## NoLayingUp (Jun 18, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Footjoy all the way..............
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I've ever come across anything FJ that hasb't been ecellent. All their garments are comfortable, stylish yet practical and always wash superbly. I regularly wear Golf polo's to the office


----------



## NoLayingUp (Jun 18, 2021)

orangepip said:



			Adidas Tour 360 XT - very comfy under foot and feet don't feel too bad even after a hilly 36 holes. Excellent waterproofing as well. Would recommend.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard mixed reviews about these from people I play with. They mentioned that the foam sole, especially around the heel seems to crack and become hard after a few weeks/months. Have you experienced anything similar?


----------



## orangepip (Jun 18, 2021)

NoLayingUp said:



			I've heard mixed reviews about these from people I play with. They mentioned that the foam sole, especially around the heel seems to crack and become hard after a few weeks/months. Have you experienced anything similar?
		
Click to expand...

no problems so far and I've had them for nearly 12 months


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 18, 2021)

NoLayingUp said:



			I've heard mixed reviews about these from people I play with. They mentioned that the foam sole, especially around the heel seems to crack and become hard after a few weeks/months. Have you experienced anything similar?
		
Click to expand...

No, no issues with mine


....but that is why a question of "which is best?" can't be answered. So many companies, so many shoes, so many different experiences, and usually good or bad because they suit your feet much better than another persons feet.


----------



## CrapshotUK (Jul 30, 2021)

I recently bought the latest Under Armour HOVR shoes.
Very light, the sole is well cushioned, very flexible upper and waterproof.
Happy with these shoes and would recommend.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2021)

I have some spikeless Puma's that AG were selling off in bulk at the end of last year. Not sure the name of them but they are as comfy as heck. I have problem with shoes fitting so I am always looking for comfy shoes that don't cost the earth. 

Comfort can not be guaranteed from any brand, I have to treat each shoe individually so I could not blindly recommend one brand or another.


----------



## Dando (Aug 1, 2021)

CrapshotUK said:



			I recently bought the latest Under Armour HOVR shoes.
Very light, the sole is well cushioned, very flexible upper and waterproof.
Happy with these shoes and would recommend.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been looking at getting a pair of these


----------



## chellie (Aug 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			I’ve been looking at getting a pair of these
		
Click to expand...

Our Pro has stopped selling UA shoes as he had to send so many failed ones back.....


----------



## Mike79 (Aug 25, 2021)

Adidas Tour 360... Had a while now, but due to limited golf they are like new. These are my 3rd pair of 360s. 

Currently looking at a pair of spikeless shoes for off-course/driving range


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 25, 2021)

I've got 3 pairs of Adidas Tour 360's. Two with spikes, 3 and 4 years old respectively, now reserved for winter golf. One pair are spikeless, this season. I've also got a pair of Footjoy Pro SL, 2 years old, and a pair of this years Adidas Adicross retro classics. The latter are the pair I wear most this year, easy to wear on and off the course, great to slip on and run out for 9 holes in the evening. I rotate them with the spikeless  360's, which I wear when it's wetter, both are comfortable.

I had a pair of Skechers but they leaked, swapped them out for the spikeless 360's.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 25, 2021)

Ecco for me every time, got 8 pairs spikeless and spiked, 2 pairs Gortex. Comfortable straight out the box, unlike FJ which I would  not buy again,every pair leaked and needed wearing in. Poor quality leather comp to the Ecco.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 25, 2021)

orangepip said:



			Adidas Tour 360 XT - very comfy under foot and feet don't feel too bad even after a hilly 36 holes. Excellent waterproofing as well. Would recommend.
		
Click to expand...

100% - I’ve had most brands and now I wear nothing else.  Black in the winter ( dub them after the winter and then again before the winters starts) and white in the summer (same dubbing routine as the black one) - generally get 3 years out of two pairs before I change them just because…
great shoes!


----------



## SteveJay (Aug 25, 2021)

Agree with @patricks148 abut Ecco. I have a couple pairs, so comfy from day 1. Helped that I lived near an outlet that had an Ecco shop so could get them at a discount. 
Now I have moved I have looked at alternatives (as I prefer to try a pair on before buying). Have had most makes in the past, none as good as Ecco, although have just bought a pair of Mizuno Boa Nexlite from our pro and am very happy with them to date. Very comfy and light, but I do play a links course so don't wear spikes very often..


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm quite the opposite of ECCO wearers, I've never had a pair that were comfortable. Currently are wearing  a pair of Callaway golf trainers that once I get my feet through the opening are the most comfortable shoes I've owned


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'm quite the opposite of ECCO wearers, I've never had a pair that were comfortable. Currently are wearing  a pair of Callaway golf trainers that once I get my feet through the opening are the most comfortable shoes I've owned
		
Click to expand...

I think I'm on your side here Chris.
I've had a few Ecco shoes and only 1 has been comfy.
And 2 pairs of Goretex ones leaked...
For pure comfort I find Skechers to be head and shoulders above everything else...


----------



## Diamond (Sep 2, 2021)

With the English weather I need 100% waterproof shoes so the Adidas ZG21 shoes have been fantastic. The Puma Ignite I would steer clear from unless you like having wet socks.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think I'm on your side here Chris.
I've had a few Ecco shoes and only 1 has been comfy.
And 2 pairs of Goretex ones leaked...
For pure comfort I find Skechers to be head and shoulders above everything else...
		
Click to expand...

They do come with a waterproof guarantee, the pair I had that leaked were replaced and those are still going strong 5 years later.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 3, 2021)

My lad has just recently bought a pair of the new Payntr X 001F golf shoes. He's only worn them 3 or 4 times so far, but says they are very comfy straight out of the box. He's also down a size and a half over the Adidas Code Chaos he was wearing beforehand. Previously, he thought the Code Chaos were the most comfortable golf shoes he'd had.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 4, 2021)

Bought some UA HOVR gore tex with my winnings. I was dubious as usually prefer Adidas boosts but needed new shoes. 
These are lightweight, dry and spongy and I highly recommend.


----------



## Brads (Sep 4, 2021)

Does no one wear classic styled shoes anymore. Are we all wearing “trainer” styles?.
looked at FJ premier shoes today and thought they looked great .
Is no socks and trainer styles the fashion go to.?
I even liked them in black but imagined I’d be a pariah hahaha 🤣


----------



## AAC (Sep 7, 2021)

Brads said:



			Does no one wear classic styled shoes anymore. Are we all wearing “trainer” styles?.
looked at FJ premier shoes today and thought they looked great .
Is no socks and trainer styles the fashion go to.?
I even liked them in black but imagined I’d be a pariah hahaha 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I have a pair of classic MyJoys in black leather with black patent leather toe caps and heels, they are brogue style and still look and perform great even tho' they are now 10 years old, my go to shoe in winter, they just need drying and cleaning after every round.


----------



## SteveJay (Sep 7, 2021)

AAC said:



			I have a pair of classic MyJoys in black leather with black patent leather toe caps and heels, they are brogue style and still look and perform great even tho' they are now 10 years old, my go to shoe in winter, t*hey just need drying and cleaning after every round.*

Click to expand...

Does that apply to your feet too after a round in the wet wearing them?


----------



## AAC (Sep 8, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			Does that apply to your feet too after a round in the wet wearing them? 

Click to expand...

NO, oh no I leave my feet to go mouldy & then I grow spuds on them.


----------



## Brads (Sep 9, 2021)

Just picked up Footjoy pro sl 

Will report on my opinion when I’ve tried them out.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 28, 2021)

I use some Ecco gortex, they are really comfortable and the moulded soles are fine. But the gortex sock is well not a full waterproof solution as I have been squelching around !
The back is starting to wear away but that’s not hurting my feet. I have had them now for quite a few seasons last Ecco pair lasted 7 years. 
I used to use Footjoy but I thought they took a quality dip and I never returned. 
I have been looking at the sketchers I have normal sketchers to walk in and they are excellent.. plus they seem to be honest to their sizes once you know what works.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 29, 2021)

Worst shoes I ever owned - NIKE
Not as good as they used to be - Adidas
Know what you're getting but no longer top of the market - FJ

I've now (amongst others) got two pairs of *Under Armour,* they are just tremendous, soft, waterproof, confortable, great grip, I won't be changing unless they do an "adidas"

Also hearing good things about Skechers from friends, but I don't want to look like I'm wearing my granda's slippers so not ready for those yet


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 30, 2021)

Brads said:



			Does no one wear classic styled shoes anymore. Are we all wearing “trainer” styles?.
looked at FJ premier shoes today and thought they looked great.
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently wearing a pair of FJ "Flint" from the Premier series that I won in a recent competition held on the forum.
Absolutely love 'em. Comfortable, light and give great grip. They also look good too, very "classic".
I had also purchased a pair of Skechers "Go Golf V4" trainer type, which I haven't worn yet.
They feel very comfortable when worn around the house to break them in, but with the ongoing problems I have with my left foot, (toe pain), I'm reluctant to wear them as the FJ's are giving me the support I need being a bit "firmer". Not perfect, but better than a more flexible trainer type.
I might just give the Skechers a run out at H4H though. Depends on the weather on the day.


----------



## tobybarker (Oct 17, 2021)

All my golf shoes seem to fail  in the same way.....a split develops across the too, where my toes attach... That crease across the upper eventually (often soon) turns into a crack that lets water in. I have what I take to be standard feet, in that I can buy any shoe in my size and it tends to be comfy, but perhaps I don't after all...... That said, it doesn't happen to my ordinary street shoes. I have tried many makes and they end up the same way if made of leather


----------



## Brads (Oct 17, 2021)

Feed back on the Footjoy pro sl.
Actually one of the comfiest shoes I’ve worn. Very pleased so far. Also very light which should never be underestimated when your walking a fair bit in them.
So far , very pleased


----------



## G1z1 (Oct 17, 2021)

I picked up a pair of Columbia shoes recently and noticed they had really good grips on them and played a few rounds of golf in them. They are by far more comfortable than any golf shoes I own and the have much better grips by a long way. I have only used spikeless shoes before. Picked up 3 pairs of them there that good. Some colours are on sale for £77 so cheaper than all the other golf shoes I’ve bought and black pair are full price £110 but that’s still around gold shoe prices anyway.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Oct 31, 2021)

FJ for me.  Pro SL in summer and Dryjoys in winter.  Have an old pair of Nikes too for nicer winter days.  I’ve used lots of brands over the years and haven’t had many issues.  The dryjoys are the best shoes I’ve ever had in wet conditions.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 4, 2021)

G1z1 said:



			I picked up a pair of Columbia shoes recently and noticed they had really good grips on them and played a few rounds of golf in them. They are by far more comfortable than any golf shoes I own and the have much better grips by a long way. I have only used spikeless shoes before. Picked up 3 pairs of them there that good. Some colours are on sale for £77 so cheaper than all the other golf shoes I’ve bought and black pair are full price £110 but that’s still around gold shoe prices anyway.
	View attachment 39071
View attachment 39072

Click to expand...

So your club doesn't have a golf shoe policy? Also got to say those look like they will chew up the greens.


----------



## G1z1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			So your club doesn't have a golf shoe policy? Also got to say those look like they will chew up the greens.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure if they have a policy or not but the greenkeeper I play with has ordered a pair


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 5, 2021)

G1z1 said:



			I am not sure if they have a policy or not but the greenkeeper I play with has ordered a pair
		
Click to expand...


THey look like the mountain warehouse waterproof walking trainers I bought recently, well the tread does. Do we really need to wear shoes called Golf Shoes to be able to play on a course anymore. THose spikeless "golf shoes" don't look no different to running shoes to me.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			So your club doesn't have a golf shoe policy? Also got to say those look like they will chew up the greens.
		
Click to expand...

They look extremely similar to loads of spikeless golf shoes I've seen. What difference does it make if they have the word golf written on the label or not?


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Nov 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			They look extremely similar to loads of spikeless golf shoes I've seen. What difference does it make if they have the word golf written on the label or not?
		
Click to expand...

I admit I hate the spikeless shoes, so don't study them closely, but I can't say I've seen any with tread patterns like those off-roaders in the pics.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 11, 2021)

Banchory Buddha said:



			I admit I hate the spikeless shoes, so don't study them closely, but I can't say I've seen any with tread patterns like those off-roaders in the pics.
		
Click to expand...

Granted probably not as thick, but my Nike Air Max's are not far off it: https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Nike-Air-Max-1G-Golf-Shoes-White-Black-White.html#SID=2336


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 2, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			I admit I hate the spikeless shoes, so don't study them closely, but I can't say I've seen any with tread patterns like those off-roaders in the pics.
		
Click to expand...

They don't look too dissimilar to many of the spikeless soles I've seen of late. I wouldn't expect they would rip up the greens just walking across them.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 2, 2022)

Always been a fan of the Adidas Tour360, the new ones do look like a good shoe. I prefer spikeless these days, so not sure of the injected spikes, presumably this means they are non removable?

https://www.adidas.co.uk/tour360-22-golf-shoes/GV7247.html


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 2, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			So your club doesn't have a golf shoe policy? Also got to say those look like they will chew up the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Mine has 'Soft Spikes' only wrt to 'spikes'. I wear flat spikeless whenever I can - Footjoy Professional or Ecco moulded spikeless. Both really comfortable.
As for the 'chew up greens' view, there's likely more damage done to greens (accidentally of course) by the claw style spikeless than flat/even moulded style ones, certainly that I've noticed.


----------



## robertkioski (Apr 28, 2022)

I had problem with flat feet and it was so uncomfortable for me to play golf. Then i found some best flat feet golf shoes, which are really good. I am using Nike shoes. 


Golf shoes for flat feet


----------



## Crow (Jun 4, 2022)

bestsportsgear4u said:



			because i have dodgy ankles i have tried Skechers Go Golf Torque Brogan boots, they are very comfortable and certainly help me around the golf course free of pain
		
Click to expand...

Where can I buy them? 
Not best-sports-gear-4u by any chance?


----------



## Ethan (Jun 5, 2022)

Considering a pair of Payntr 001s.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 5, 2022)

The new Pro SL Sport are highly recommended - lighter than the standard


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2022)

Ethan said:



			Considering a pair of Payntr 001s.
		
Click to expand...

They look good and are a respectable price
Might be my next stop too


----------



## Smoj (Jun 25, 2022)

I've used 3 pairs of golf shoes 
2nd hand pair of Nike React Vapor 2's - comfy but the toebox is too pointy for my liking, I also got them 1/2 size bigger than normal and they felt too big. Decent grip.

a pair of Nike Air Zoom direct - very good grip, very comfy, waterproof (only in early morning games with dewy grass) they needed bit of break-in time. The only downside was they looked like nurses' shoes.

then I found a pair of Nike Air Zoom Victory 2's for a very good price, bought them, and haven't looked back since. soft leather which is only going to get better every round, very very comfy with the React AND zoom air units. one downside, while I have had no problems so far, and i haven't been out in the wet yet, I feel the grip could be better, as you're either standing on spikes or smooth plastic.


----------

